# looking to buy my first pistol



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Taurus will make a good paper weight. I've never had any problems with my Rugers. Can't go wrong with a S&W, Springfield or Glock either.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought a sr40 1 1/2 years ago. Aprox 1500 rounds through it. 1 failure to load on 3rd round. That's it. Never a problem since. I am very happy with my ruger. Now if I can find a left handed revolver.
Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

thisusernamevalid said:


> A longer barrel is more accurate. If that were not true then we'd all be shooting a 1" barreled gun..



This is not exactly accurate info either. Shorter barrels are generally more accurate to a point. They are stiffer...that stiffness minimizes the barrel vibration...or harmonics and can make them more consistent. And even though it is true, we still would not be shooting 1" barrels because it would not be long enough to stabilize some bullets nor would it maximize velocity and or terminal performance. 
I still say stick with a 4" barrel in a revolver for the OP needs. 6" is too long for edc carry and a 2" barreled revolver is tough to master. .38 and .357 is not easy to find right now, but it is getting a little easier if you don't mind over paying. The same can be said for all handgun ammo however.


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

semi auto's are lots of fun, but for a first hand gun. I would look again at the revolver. you wont waste as much ammo, no jamming, don't have to chase the brass, less moving parts so less to go wrong. if you buy a well made one you should be shooting it the rest of your life.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Swamp Monster said:


> This is not exactly accurate info either. Shorter barrels are generally more accurate to a point. They are stiffer...that stiffness minimizes the barrel vibration...or harmonics and can make them more consistent.


Ok, let me be specific here since we're all playing "Here's what I know":

We cannot change the laws of physics. Yes, a longer barrel is subject to certain things that a shorter barrel isn't. Yes, a rifle stock can warp a barrel with changes in the weather and change point of aim. Yes, most ammunition require a certain amount of barrel length for the rifling to take hold and stabilize the bullet. Yes, a longer barrel has a longer sight radius thus adding to the accuracy. 

But IN PRACTICE, when we're out shooting, it is generally accepted that a longer barrel is more accurate. And, a longer barrel is well more suited to a new shooter.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok... seen a few Tauras haters. I can understand when it comes to Semi-Auto. However, if you dont want the bulkyness of a shotgun and want shotgun performace for home protection, get the Judge. You can shoot .410 00buck or what I have in it... Winchester .410 PDX loads.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

BallsRdragn said:


> Ok... seen a few Tauras haters. I can understand when it comes to Semi-Auto. However, if you dont want the bulkyness of a shotgun and want shotgun performace for home protection, get the Judge. You can shoot .410 00buck or what I have in it... Winchester .410 PDX loads.


Not really haters, just experience. FWIW, The older Taurus revolvers from the late 80's were great. I used to recommend them all the time. Nowadays, not so much. 

A few years ago we had a .357 come in on special order. We opened the box with the new owner present. He took it out, opened the clyinder...and it hit the floor. Fell right off the gun. Back it went to the distributor. We asked what else he'd like to buy, no more Taurus. He ended up with a Ruger at our cost just so he wasn't pissed. 

Taurus is no longer the company they were. 

BTW, I owe everyone an apology. We DO carry the Judge, it is the only Taurus line we have. They seem to be on a different level than the other stuff.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with the recommendation to buy a Ruger revolver. Love mine.

But if you're going to buy a semi-auto, I don't like my Taurus because it has jammed before. 

I love my Sig Saur, probably the best semi-auto in your price range and can be fired DA first shot and SA for quick accurate follow up shots - or cock it and first shot is a SA with a light enough trigger for good accuracy.

Really hard to beat the Sig in any semi-auto comparison, other than the fact it's made in Austria instead of the US.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

thill said:


> I hate to bash your post, but I have to share with the OP my first hand experience with Ruger....
> 
> I bought a new Ruger SR40c and within the first 200 rounds, I had multiple errors, loading errors, ejecting errors and misfires. I called Ruger, they told me to send it in for repairs. They replaced a few things and sent it back. Once I got it back, I immediately had problems again, the same jams and mis-fires. I sent it back again demanding either a full refund or a completely new gun. They sent me a completely new gun and it performs much better, but not perfect. IMO a gun should perform flawlessly as long as you take care of it and keep it clean. My Ruger does not. I cannot rely on my Ruger SR40c to protect my life when it counts and I cannot recommend a Ruger to anyone I know.
> 
> For what it's worth...my brother has the SR9c and loves it. As far as I know he has never had a problem with it at all. Maybe the problems are only with the 40s.


Sharing experience is not bashing. Sorry to hear your bad luck.

Mine has been flawless. It even eats hard cast lswc ammo with no problem. Seems like any brand you read about (yes, even Glock), gets a lemon out there once in a while, while enjoying a good reputation for reliability and durability. Goes for revolvers too.

I couldn't agree more with your expectation that a cared for gun should run flawlessly. Hopefully your next purchase will.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

farmboy said:


> Ive looked at quiet a few different guns, revolvers dont hold enough rounds for my likes, Ive kind of decided on a 9mm taurus, 17+1 light , balance is nice and it fits my small fat hands..... anyone have a experiance with taurus firearms ? It also looks like I can get a holster , locks and ammo and not go over 500.00


Taurus revolvers? Yes, any time! Semi auto's from Taurus? No! I've shot a lot of revolvers and have never had a Taurus fail. I own 3 now and would buy another revolver from them if needed. I have a .22 mag 8 shot 4", and a snubby .357 and a 4" .357

Kar makes an inexpensive semi auto in .45 acp or 9mm. I like to stay .38+P or above and skip the 9mm's. If you can shoot a few go for it and it helps in your decisions. Your first gun you want to shoot the pi$$ out of it so like the others have said and I would stick with .357 or .38+p for economy rounds. Buy the hollow points to keep in the house. I found 1,000 rounds of .38 reloaded at an estate sale. I gave the widow a very good price and I still have a lot of those left to shoot, or let someone shoot my guns to try out.

Anything will fail on you. One has to wonder when a gun blows up the reason why...Dirty, too much powder mistake from the factory or reloader, etc. Its usually not the gun itself.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

In my opinion, as well as scores of others, I'd put any of my Glocks up against ANY other semi in a "reliability" test. Glocks rule! No switching of trigger pull weights, no safety switches to manipulate, no de-cocker crap, etc.


----------

